# Which Amplifier will go best with Harman Kardon HKTS9 5.1 setup?



## apoorvasheth (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello,

This is Apoorva from Mumbai, India. I have Harman/Kardon Home Theatre in my house. The setup is of Harman Kardon AVR 1700 Amplifier + HKTS 9 5.1 Speakers (2 Rear + 2 Front + 1 Center + 1 Woofer) – All images enclosed. Now, the AVR 1700 has died and the cost of repair is approx Rs. 28’000/- (USD $408.37).

So, I am planning to buy a new Amplifier (Audio Video Receiver). I did an extensive search on the internet and have decided to buy Yamaha RX-V583 Amplifier (Images of this Amplifier and its specs are enclosed) which has all the latest features which includes DTS-X & Dolby Atoms. The complete details can be obtained by doing a google search about this product (as I aren't allowed to post any link as per this forums rules unless I have made 5 posts).

I need to understand from all of you on this forum whether buying Yamaha RX-V583 will be the correct choice as I have no idea how well will it create Powerful sound from my HKTS 9 5.1 speaker sets and how deep, clear and true to life + original the sound quality will be? 

Does anybody out here have a better Amplifier in mind apart from the Yamaha Amplifier than please do suggest. My budget is upto Rs. 50’000/- (USD $729.24) if I can get a better amplifier than this Yamaha RX-V583 which I presently get for Rs. 44’000 (USD $641.73) from one of the Yamaha Authorized dealers here in Mumbai.

Also, this Yamaha RX-V583 is very soon to go outdated and will be replaced with RX-V585BL which you can google.

…the features offered in RX-V585 is much lesser compared to what’s being offered in RX-V583.

So, please provide the best possible suggestion. I just hope my HKTS 9 speakers or the Audio Video receiver, either of it doesn’t get damaged.

Thanks for your time & support in advance!

Regards,
Apoorva.


----------

